#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Nova Camisa UnderLinux

## MarcusMaciel

Camisas já estão a venda:

http://www.geekworld.com.br/loja/product_info.php?products_id=153

Tamanho da camisa:


Caso tenha interesse resposta este topico.

Sugestões de designs para a estampa sao bem vindas também galera. Mandem para [email protected]

O que desenho que for escolhido ganha uma 1 Camisa Da GeekWorld + 1 Camisa do Underlinux.

No máximo ate 5 cores chapadas. Sem efeitos (sombra, gradientes etc).
Ser original e inédita, sem utulizar imagem com copyright.
O desenho final deve ser vetorizado apenas se for escolhido.

Tamanho,
O desenho nao pode ultrapassar as costuras da camisa.


Os templates estao em: www.geekworld.com.br/template/
 
[]'s

----------


## sergio

Pode incluir 1 pra mim Marcus. Tam G.

----------


## Duca

Anota 1 pra mim tb!!!!!!!!!  :Rock: 
Tamanho M!

----------


## Juniin

Vou "bolar" rsrs , to dentro

----------


## lucianogf

Como será a camiseta? Tem alguma de modelo com as especificações?

----------


## yondaime

prepara 1 pra min.. :}

----------


## rps67

Opaaaa .......... uma pra mim tamanho G

----------


## Magnun

Opa, uma pra mim também!!! Acho que M, depende do padrão...

----------


## FernandodeDeus

1pra mim tam g

----------


## mgn5005

Tambem quero

----------


## alexandrecorrea

opa.. 2 camisetas G pra mim  :Smile:

----------


## MaxAdriano

to ai tamanho M....

----------


## magrock

Por favor

Obrigado

Agora, a camisa podia ter o mesmo desenho da imagem princial do portal
Ia ficar maneiro (A Imagem do Penguin com a chave de fenda na mão)

----------


## erolf

1 para mim tbm

----------


## acesse

2 pra mim

----------


## Genis

pra mim 2

----------


## fitamg

Opa , uma também ......

----------


## geovarela

Tô dentro. Uma Tam. G pra mim.

----------


## ozorio

1 tamanho M ou G dependendo da modelagem.......

----------


## jeanfrank

Boa tarde

Boa iniciativa coloca ai 2 tamanho P, pergunta ? qual vai ser a cor ?

Abraços

PS: Vai ter feminina tambem ? minha esposa ta querendo

Valeu

----------


## beirsdorf

qual os modelos? tem gg?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

estou esperando a geekworld enviar o modelo para colocar no primeiro post deste topico...

----------


## cleyton19

Se dessa vez sair mesmo quero uma

----------


## geovarela

No geral tam. G fica boa pra mim. Confirmado.

----------


## Charmap

Tó dentro 1 pra mim tamanho G...  :Burnout:

----------


## Geekworld

Vamos seguir esse padrão sim! Mas vamos criar outros designs também! Aguardem as novidades  :Smile:

----------


## Geekworld

Pode ter uma idéia das nossas medidas aqui -> http://www.geekworld.com.br/loja/images/t.gif
Mas sempre seguimos o padrão nacional.

----------


## Geekworld

Ola,
Vamos colocar feminina também. Vai existir varias opções de cores. Fique atento nas novidades.

----------


## Geekworld

Ola,
Temos os tamanhos P M G GG XGG.
-GeekWorld

----------


## geba3uer

tambem vo quere 1 ou 3

----------


## Roberto21

só pra reforçar...duas masculinas e uma feminina....aaaaaaaaaaaa e uma pro cachorro também... :Burnout:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Camisas já estão a venda em 
GeekWorld, Seu mundo Geek! Camisas Geek, Acessorios Geek, Adesivos Geek.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Ih ai pessoal ? quem ja comprou ?  :Smile:

----------


## alexandrecorrea

eu :P

comprei 3 :P

----------


## MarcusMaciel

issso aee valeu alexandre  :Smile:

----------


## Roberto21

Sinceramente falando, não gostei não, achei que a camisa poderia ser bem mais elaborada, não existe nem um detalhe além do nome do site, se ao menos pudesse ser personalizada, ou mais algun detalhe na parte das costas da camisa....

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal que ja recebeu a camisa da um reporte ai pra gente  :Smile:

----------

